# Oliver 1650 vs 1750



## damnyankie

I am still looking to purchase an Oliver and found these two for sale. I don't know much about larger Olivers and hope someone can give me some advice. The 1650 is supposed to have a rebuilt engine and has Hydra power shift. What is that? and is it a potential source for problems? Seller states it runs good and starts right up. He took it in trade for a large semi. $4500 for this one. 
The 1750 has been used for light work and was pulled out of the barn, put in gas and a new battery and started right up. Seller wants 3500 for it. Both look good from the photos. I don't know the hours on the 1750 and haven't talked to the seller on the phone yet. 
I would really like to have one with a front end loader but I haven't run across any for sale within my price range. I know of one for 5500 but don't want to go that high as this will just be a large toy to do some pulling and driving in local tractor shows. Are these good tractors or should I look for something else in the oliver line?


----------



## k1burner

The 1650 and 1750 are both great tractors, if it were me I would go with the 1650 as the 1750 is an extremely heavy tractor. Both are relatively reliable (that being said they were both built in the 60's and you have no way of knowing how they were treated.

As for the Hydra power, the 50 series were manufactured with either a hydra power or over/under in laymans terms it was a way to (Hydra Power go down half a gear without having to shift the transmission, Over/Under allowed Direct and then either half a gear up(over) or half a gear down (under drive). The over under is a better system and is great when plowing or pulling because its a "shift on the fly" system. You can determine which it has by looking on the side of the center console if it has a throttle and a second lever about the same length its an over under. If it only has the throttle then it will have a knob under the instrument panel that controls the hydra power. Either system can be expensive to repair but if they work right they last a long time. With either system if your using them be quick when your "shifting them" as if you go slow they are more likely to break. Be careful on inclines as you will lose some or all of your engine breaking capabilities when using either system.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------

